# Restoring AT&T SGS3 via odin



## DevPump (Jan 6, 2012)

I am assisting a friend with installing custom firmwares, but some issues came into play and the phone is currently bricked. We can get into download mode, and a custom recovery is not installed.

Does anyone have a link to any of the AT&T SGS3 Odin stock firmwares/boot images? I have only found dead hotfile links or bad downloads.

Thanks,

DevPump

EDIT:

Solution was a mix up of this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2541482


----------



## DevPump (Jan 6, 2012)

Resolved by using odin to install TWRP, and flashing a rom from there.


----------

